# P5QC+E8400==> overclock busmemory to 1600



## soroshgh (Dec 29, 2014)

hello , i have an big problem and i need your help.
i have P5QC and E8400 but i bought 2*ddr3 1600 corsair,
please help me how to over clock the bus memory 1333 to 1600!!!
please tell me by details.
thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ASUS P5KC and DDR3 ram*

you go into your BIOS find the DRAM speed and select 1600 although the fsb speed of the cpu is 1333 so you may not be able to. and please dont hijkack someone else thread. start your own


----------



## soroshgh (Dec 29, 2014)

HELLO EVERYONE
i have a big problem in use corsair 1600bus, because my MB is P5QC that for use of this memory i have to overclock memorybus to 1600.
so far i have not done it!!!!
PLEASE one who did it and get answer help me.
thanks in advance


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I gave you the answer above.

Again. go into your BIOS and select the DRAM speed and set it to 1600 although you may not be able to since your bus speed is set to 1333 because of the cpu you are using.


----------



## jbmcmillan (Oct 3, 2002)

Little bit of a thread necro but the P5Q you could set it to 1600 pretty easily with the Dram ratio (divider).I had mine locked at 1600 when I owned a similar board and cpu. Most boards will default to 1333 when first booting to avoid any boot issues when first installing ram.


----------

